# Just Say No To Permanent Saturday Halloweens



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Man I love this Forum. Everyone gets a fair say. I don't really mind when Halloween is celebrated, as long as it's never abolished. Long live Halloween and halloweenforum.com


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

*Let Everyone Know!!!*

Lots of signatures now, thanks everyone!!!

Tell all your friends, HalloweenForum members as well as non-members.

We need as many signatures as possible to counter Spirit's silly campaign.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I've GLADLY signed the petition!


----------

